# Spectra 7 reaction?



## remymartin511 (May 17, 2011)

About 5 hours ago, I administered a dose of the Spectra 7 vaccine (7-in-one) into the loose skin on the back of Duke's neck. I've administered this vaccine before on my previous pup as I like to keep up on shots, however, I just noticed the area where I gave the shot on Duke appears to be a tad swollen, and it is a bit swollen to the touch. When administered Duke didn't even budge or cry. My previous pup didn't have this kind of reaction and he _did_ whimper.  I'm just curious to know if this is a common side effect that goes away with time ? He's not itching at it and it doesn't appear to be causing him any pain, but it is somewhat noticeable as his owner. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yes its normal , If it gets huge or lasts a long time you may want to ask performance kennel she would know what to do its a bit of an allergic reaction { but when vets administer the shots they always warn there could be a bit of swelling or tendernous } a couple of my dogs have had that reaction and some I dont notice anything.


----------



## remymartin511 (May 17, 2011)

Good to know. According to her breeders shot records she's been given the 5-in-one twice already, just wasn't told if Duke had the same kind of reaction or not. I'll keep a close eye on him though definately.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry I am a bit late on this but that is normal and I bet what happened is you got it just under the skin and it got trapped in between the layers of skin and made a bulge. I have learned to give it all the way under the several layers of skin and then afterwords I rub the spot to spread the vaccine around and it leave no bumps. Watch for hives, having problems breathing, lots of swelling, anything like that call your vet. If the dog is having a hard time breathing break every speed limit to get to the vet. Symptoms can vary from a slight reaction to not being able to breath and that is the most sever. Again I think you just got it in between the layers and did not go deep enough. Not a big deal it will just take a while to go away.


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

Doesn't sound like a reaction to me. A pup can get swelling from the vax shot. I've seen it as big in diameter as your palm. Anytime you give a vax stick the needle deep and rub it vigorously after removing the needle. Any serious reactions usually happen within the first 10 minutes. They can experience diarrhea and loss of appetite for a day or two also. 

I recommend everybody keep an epi pen on hand in case of severe reactions. Then you don't have to break every speed limit and risk killing yourself, your dog, and others on the road trying to get to a vet. Most of the time it will be too late anyway.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Boogieman said:


> Doesn't sound like a reaction to me. A pup can get swelling from the vax shot. I've seen it as big in diameter as your palm. Anytime you give a vax stick the needle deep and rub it vigorously after removing the needle. Any serious reactions usually happen within the first 10 minutes. They can experience diarrhea and loss of appetite for a day or two also.
> 
> *I recommend everybody keep an epi pen on hand in case of severe reactions. * Then you don't have to break every speed limit and risk killing yourself, your dog, and others on the road trying to get to a vet. Most of the time it will be too late anyway.


:goodpost:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I am posting this video on how to properly use an EPI pen. Incase you ever encounter a life threatening allergic reaction it's important that you understand how to properly use an EPI pen they are life saving for an anaphylaxis type allergic reaction.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

good post! epi pens are great for those that know how to use them but I would still be rushing my dog to the vet, that is why I drive a big truck.... get out of my way! LMAO


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> good post! epi pens are great for those that know how to use them but I would still be rushing my dog to the vet, that is why I drive a big truck.... get out of my way! LMAO


LOL @ big truck. Yes but the epi pen gives you the time you will need to get there safely!!!! Slow down maniac!!!!!!!!! :hammer:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I was just going to say! You have a big truck to get to the hospital AFTER you use your EPI pen LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

When you see my Tahoe in your rear view mirror get out tha way! I love driving a truck and have no problem pushing your prius out of my way! LMAO 

epi pens are one of the many things people should have in their first aid kits.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA! The crazy APBT trainer lady with 22 dog's is on the road better move over ... I love driving an SUV I feel so superior to the rest of the turds on the road LMFAO!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is one reason I have not wrapped my truck with my training business, I do not want to get phone calls that I cut someone off or was tailgating. If I am having to tail gate, that means you are in the fast lane going slow and need to get out of my way.  I drive 45 mins to get to the next city where most my business is and sometimes I have to drive back and fourth twice a day. I have no patients for those that are going slow in the fast lane on the hwy. If you got a Prius and want to save that world that is fine, just keep it out of the fast lane! lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

remymartin511 said:


> Good to know. According to her breeders shot records she's been given the 5-in-one twice already, just wasn't told if Duke had the same kind of reaction or not. I'll keep a close eye on him though definately.


How old is your puppy again? It's a must to vaccinate but over vaccinating is a huge concern and has been researched to be the cause of alot of health issues. If he is 16 weeks and has had three rounds of shots already then he is done anyway. Just needs his rabies and he is good to go until next year 

Here is a couple websites on over vaccinating.

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...2010/03/31/high-cost-of-pet-vaccinations.aspx

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...mes-to-vaccinating-your-pet-less-is-more.aspx


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

Actually the newest vax protocol is every 3 years.  That's not only rabies, but the 7 way also.


----------



## remymartin511 (May 17, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> How old is your puppy again? It's a must to vaccinate but over vaccinating is a huge concern and has been researched to be the cause of alot of health issues. If he is 16 weeks and has had three rounds of shots already then he is done anyway. Just needs his rabies and he is good to go until next year


According to his shot records he is about 12 weeks, born 3/13/11 according to the breeder. He was given the 5-in-one on 4/25 (@ 5-6 weeks) and 5/8 (@9 weeks) before I got him. I've just given that one dose of 7-in-one, and based off the pamphlet I got he needs 2 more sets of that, one at 15 weeks and the next at 18 weeks, not including dewormer which I plan on getting for him in a week (giving him time to rest from this last shot). Keep in mind I'm only going off the pamphlet I got from vaccinateyourpets.com, which is what the breeder gave me. I've asked two pet supply shop owners if I'm on the right track and they said I was...I don't want to OD my pup! Am I going about the shots the right way?


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

That is correct. The protocol is 4 sets of shots for a puppy. You are right on schedule although they should be given 3 
weeks apart.

Give the other 2 at exactly 3 weeks from the previous one. You are late on the one that is due by over a week! Get it done TOMORROW! Then in 3 weeks get the last one done.

Some vets would tell you if you go over 4 weeks in between shots you should start over, but I would not. Just do the one that is due IMMEDIATELY


----------



## remymartin511 (May 17, 2011)

Boogieman said:


> That is correct. The protocol is 4 sets of shots for a puppy. You are right on schedule.


Well, including the dose I just gave him yesterday he would be at 5 sets at 18 weeks, not including his annual booster shot. The swelling has gone down a bit and his breathing is just fine, he's been resting alot today though, everytime I go outside for him he's asleep, lol. We just went for another walk and he wasn't breathing extremely hard, he was actually keeping pace. And for the earlier posts, yes I didn't go all the way in with the syringe, so your logic makes sense. I'll have to go a bit deeper this next time around. I'll keep you guys posted if anything else comes up.


----------



## remymartin511 (May 17, 2011)

Boogieman said:


> Give the other 2 at exactly 3 weeks from the previous one. Some vets would tell you if you go over 4 weeks in between shots you should start over, but I would not. Just do the one that is due IMMEDIATELY


k, so I'm at 4/25, then 5/18, and this last one I gave him was at 6/8/11. I'll keep it at a 3 week gap for the next two sets of shot, which is what my pamphlet states. I must've read it wrong, lol. My bad.


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

OK if you gave him one yesterday, and that is his 3rd set. Give one more in 3 weeks (4 sets total not 5) and you are done except for rabies if you haven't given that yet. Give it around 4 months old or a little more.

I saw your post that said 5/8 but since you updated and said 5/18, so your schedule is fine.


----------



## remymartin511 (May 17, 2011)

Boogieman said:


> OK if you gave him one yesterday, and that is his 3rd set. Give one more in 3 weeks (4 sets total not 5) and you are done except for rabies if you haven't given that yet. Give it around 4 months old or a little more.
> 
> I saw your post that said 5/8 so your schedule is fine.


Good deal, sorry for any confusion I may have caused. Thanks for all the assistance.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

My vet does shots at 8, 12, and 16 weeks then rabies and we are done. 4 or 5 rounds of shots seems like overkill to me. Studies have shown that most pups build immunity after just one round of vaccines. I am no longer pumping shots into my dogs that are not necessary until I have her titer tested. JMO


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> My vet does shots at 8, 12, and 16 weeks then rabies and we are done. 4 or 5 rounds of shots seems like overkill to me. Studies have shown that most pups build immunity after just one round of vaccines. I am no longer pumping shots into my dogs that are not necessary until I have her titer tested. JMO


Not to be argumentative, but I'd like to see the factual data on that study.

A pup should always get 4 rounds of shots and rabies between 4 to 5 months. Now after those, I totally agree with you and only vax my dogs every 3 years now which is the new protocol. Unfortunately most cities and states are not up to date on the new data and if you are required to have a rabies license you are kind of screwed and still have to get it done yearly.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Boogieman said:


> Not to be argumentative, but I'd like to see the factual data on that study.* A pup should always get 4 rounds of shots and rabies between 4 to 5 months.* Now after those, I totally agree with you and only vax my dogs every 3 years now which is the new protocol.* Unfortunately most cities and states are not up to date on the new data and if you are required to have a rabies license you are kind of screwed and still have to get it done yearly.*


I don't think you are being argumentative at all  My vet does a rabies every 3 years as well as everything else every three. Of course puppy shots first year and then revaccinate every three. As I said I will titer test from now on. I have come across many websites that have alot of great info on studies of over vaccinating and the link to certain cancers. I will post up links as I find them again. I saved a couple, I don't know if you would consider it "factual" data but it does make alot of sense. I still think we should all do a titer test before pumping more unecessary shots into our dogs. Studies are showing that some puppies/dogs have immunity for life or at least several years after just one vaccine.

Proper Schedule of Kitten and Puppy Shots

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/8572826/ns/health-pet_health/t/still-vaccinating-your-pet-every-year/


----------

